# Backing up your PC



## Mike (Oct 8, 2017)

Just in case we have a problem.

Good advice, but I have a question about backing up,

Do you leave the back-up drive plugged in and active
at all times, or do you plug it in at the end of your
activity on the PC?

I ask as I received a warning about a new "Ransom
Ware" threat and the advice is to wipe the disc and
install the back-up, but if it is always plugged in will
that not be infected too?

Perhaps two back-up discs are required and need to
be changed daily or weekly then if you get a problem
you know that you have a clean back-up ready.

Mike.


----------



## AprilSun (Oct 8, 2017)

I have two external drives that I use for backups only. They are both plugged in to the computer all the time but I keep them turned off until I'm ready to do a backup. If I keep them on all the time, yes they could become infected too. I've been doing it this way for many years and it hasn't caused a problem yet. Works great!


----------



## Don M. (Oct 8, 2017)

I also use an external HD for backup.  I don't leave it plugged in...I just plug it in for a couple of minutes every 4 or 5 days, and do a manual backup...then unplug it.  I have a full size tower desktop, with two external USB ports right on the front...just inches from my chair, so doing this manually is quick and easy.  I also usually run a full virus scan before I do a backup.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 8, 2017)

Me too...random plug ins...in fact I've got it on now ...first time in about 2 weeks... then I'll turn it off...


----------



## tnthomas (Oct 8, 2017)

I have a couple external drives that I manually backup to.    However, nowadays the majority of files that I generate are photos taken with cell phones.   Those are automatically and immediately backed up to Google Drive.

I'll never say _never_, but using Linux instead of Windows drastically reduces any kind of system hijack, by some kind of ransom-ware.


----------



## Deucemoi (Oct 9, 2017)

I have no antivirus, malware, bloatware, bitware or any other ware installed on my pc. I have never in 30 years of operating my own pc have I ever backed up the computer.... if there are photos or texts I want to keep forever I burn them to cd/dvd... I am still running winxp home edition, old versions of opera and firefox and I still use dialup and eveything works just fine...........................


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 9, 2017)

Plug in, backup, unplug.  Otherwise if you need the backup after and attack, it too will be infected.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 9, 2017)

Mike said:


> Just in case we have a problem.
> 
> Good advice, but I have a question about backing up,
> 
> ...



Mike. I have an old computer. The only thing I back up now are pictures on a flash drive.

If it conks out I'm going to throw the whole thing out and forget about it. 

I can can go online with a tablet and I don't even have to pay for wi fi. All the coffee shops and the bars have it free.

Too old to cut the mustard any more.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 9, 2017)

Deucemoi said:


> I have no antivirus, malware, bloatware, bitware or any other ware installed on my pc. I have never in 30 years of operating my own pc have I ever backed up the computer.... if there are photos or texts I want to keep forever I burn them to cd/dvd... I am still running winxp home edition, old versions of opera and firefox and I still use dialup and eveything works just fine...........................



Yep I'm still running XP and Firefox. Tip. If you get script errors on Firefox download the YesScript extension and give the errant website running JavaScript.

Dialup must be awfully slow for downloads.


----------



## Deucemoi (Oct 9, 2017)

"Dialup must be awfully slow for downloads"... download what?
I dont do netflix, online tv, irc chat rooms run okay,,,my browsers are set not to open images/video unless I select them. Driver files I might ever need if I install something that requires a driver I dont have or did not come with the device then I go to the library....


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 9, 2017)

Deucemoi said:


> "Dialup must be awfully slow for downloads"... download what?
> I dont do netflix, online tv, irc chat rooms run okay,,,my browsers are set not to open images/video unless I select them. Driver files I might ever need if I install something that requires a driver I dont have or did not come with the device then I go to the library....



Download what?  There's all kinds of downloads and fixes available.  If your Firefox conks out how are you going to get it without downloading it again.  Same with Opera.

There are only a few browsers left that will work with XP.


----------



## Deucemoi (Oct 13, 2017)

what happens if my browser quits,, er something else??? obviously I have burned a copy of that program to cd/dvd as I mentioned before. and you can get copies of older software from www.oldapps.com that will run with windows 98 upwards....anything else i take a flash drive to the library and download it there!!!!!!...duh


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 13, 2017)

What if the library is closed?


----------



## Deucemoi (Oct 13, 2017)

are you trying purposely trying to get my goat?????


----------



## HipGnosis (Oct 13, 2017)

Don M. said:


> I also use an external HD for backup.  I don't leave it plugged in...I just plug it in for a couple of minutes every 4 or 5 days, and do a manual backup...then unplug it.  I have a full size tower desktop, with two external USB ports right on the front...just inches from my chair, so doing this manually is quick and easy.  I also usually run a full virus scan before I do a backup.



Me too.
Plus; I have my PC harddrive separated into two partitions.  All my data is on the bigger partition.  I make an image of the OS partition every year or so.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 13, 2017)

Deucemoi said:


> are you trying purposely trying to get my goat?????
> 
> View attachment 43352



Our library will not allow us to download proprietary software onto CD's or flash drives.  Duh?


----------

